# Bushings 336



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Anyone out there interested in replacing bushings in a 336. I get arcing when around turns. I have done a lot of work to engine and it runs but I am reluctant to change bushings as I have no tools or experience with this type of fix.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> Anyone out there interested in replacing bushings in a 336. I get arcing when around turns. I have done a lot of work to engine and it runs but I am reluctant to change bushings as I have no tools or experience with this type of fix.


Are you positive it's the bushings, and not one of the insulating white sidewalls?? Where is the arching coming from?? Only in curves, not straights? These are just a few questions to get started. I hope I can help...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Agree with flyernut. It almost has to be a bad white insulator or a tire loose or improperly installed over the white insulator. A loose tire will allow the tire which is in contact with the rail, to touch the chassis. Enlargement of the axle hole through wear would not normally allow the tire to contact the chassis.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*336 bushing*

I changed a worn insulator on one rear wheel. (1st time)
I used a wooden vise to press back on. There is a lot of side to side play in the left and right rear wheels and they appear to touch the frame. The train runs ok but I see an arc between the wheel and frame on curves. Both sides. I do not have a link tool so I only removed the one side when I tried to repair.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> I changed a worn insulator on one rear wheel. (1st time)
> I used a wooden vise to press back on. There is a lot of side to side play in the left and right rear wheels and they appear to touch the frame. The train runs ok but I see an arc between the wheel and frame on curves. Both sides. I do not have a link tool so I only removed the one side when I tried to repair.


There will be a slight play in the wheel/axle assembly. There shouldn't be any problem with the wheels touching the chassis as the wheels are isolated from the track due to the white insulators.I would check again for any breaks or looseness in the insulators.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Just to make sure the terminology is clear, the wheel referred to above is the center piece with spokes stamped into it. It is insulated from the track by the white insulators. The tire is outside of that and is in contact with the track but is not used for power pickup. The back of the white insulators should prevent the tire from contacting the chassis. What flyernut is offering is the white insulators may look fine from the outside but the part behind the wheel and not easily visible could be cracked or broken.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*wheels*

Got it....I will recheck the one I repaired and check the others.
First one for me so it may have some flaws. Ill let you know what I find


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*336*

I owe you guys a beer. Found a loose insulator on another wheel.
put a little glue on with a tooth pick and waited for it to dry.
Runs great now. Thanks a bunch.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You are getting really good at this!


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*336*

I think I need to do a few more before I get really good at this but I do appreciate the help and advise.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> I owe you guys a beer. Found a loose insulator on another wheel.
> put a little glue on with a tooth pick and waited for it to dry.
> Runs great now. Thanks a bunch.:smilie_daumenpos:


I only drink moonshine....Glad we could help...For the future, remember that the insulators isolate all the current coming from the tracks, and any arching on the chassis is due to poor,broken insulators..I had the exact problem on my 336, and it was driving me crazy. It would run like a scalded dog on the bench, but not on the layout...Any time I work/rebuild an engine, it must pass the layout test, or it's back to the bench... Have fun...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is a must check for American flyer. :thumbsup: I have gone batty trying to locate that problem especially when it was not consistent but teased me plenty! So far a little glue is all I ever needed.

I am glad you didn't have to risk your sanity


----------

